# Male dog not urinating after mating



## Living4ALiving (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a male and female dog. Male is 8 and female is 2. She came into her heat cycle recently and we are fairly certain our male got to her. This is her 3rd cycle (we have successfully kept them apart until now) and he has never been bred. Now he is having trouble urinating. He will hike his leg but the urine will only dribble out. He has never done this before and the only change in his daily life has been the female. Is this common? If not, any suggestions on what I need to do?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

If indeed he is not urinating that is a medical emergency. The place that you need to be asking is on the phone, to your veterinarian, not on a web forum.

No one can definitively diagnose a problem like this over the web, however _from what you describe_ it sounds like he is simply lifting his leg more often than he has urine available, in an escalated attempt to mark his territory. Since he has just discovered the pleasure of mating he now has increased incentive to warn other prospective competition away from his *****. It is a common and understandable behavior.


----------



## Living4ALiving (Jun 2, 2015)

He isn't not going, it's just taking a while. I have been watching him and he is going further out into the yard to do it, he normally stays by the house. 
Not to worry, if it were an emergency he would already be at the vet. I have just never had one bred before. He isn't hurting or in pain. I have checked him over thoroughly. The female is no longer paying him any attention and he is calming down.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

At his age I would expect a prostate problem. While you may have checked him all over I doubt you did a prostate exam. He needs to see a vet.


----------

